# Straße mit Photoshop



## gilmour (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich wollt fragen ob es mit photoshop oder anderen programme von CS3 möglich ist eine Straße zu machen, so dass sie fast wie eine echte Straße aussieht?


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

möglich ja. Sihe hier : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/141843-strasse-landschaftsfoto-einfuegen.html

Wobei es ggf. einfacher ist eine Strasse zu fotografieren, oder aus dem Netz zu suchen und in dein Bild einzufügen. (Falls dies so gewollt ist.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## cicero71 (1. November 2008)

*Moin moin,*

nun weiß ich ja nicht ob der Tipp schon gebracht hat, was damit erreicht werden sollte,
also biete ich einfach mal eine Version zum selber gestalten an.
Nebenbei: Ich kann nur unterstützen, das dass kopieren einer Strasse schneller geht.

Sei`s drum. 
- Neue Ebene auf weißem Hintergrund
- Auswahlwerkzeug rechteckig
- Fläche füllen mit schwarz
- Relief drauflegen nach Geschmack
- Perspektivisch verschieben, oder krümmen
- Verlauf drüber

Danach mit den Mittelstreifen das selbe, wobei ich eine neue Ebene empfehle

Jetzt vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Beleuchtungseffekt um die Körnung auf der Strasse realistischer zu machen und.......

fertig!

Viel Spass bei der Friemelarbeit!


----------



## cicero71 (1. November 2008)

Da hab ich doch glatt das Rauschen hinzufügen vergessen.

sorry!!


----------

